# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Специфический доступ к базе 1с или создание приложения под 1с

## Sebastiun

Добрый день, озадачился интересным вопросом, есть 1с (1 лицензия на 1 пк), есть сервер 1с, есть база sql. Нужно реализовать возможность добавление данных пользователями с телефона , не используя лицензию, официально, и при этом данные  в 1с должны быть актуальны, человек добавил в 1с сразу увидили. Первое что пришло в голову это работа с базой напрямую, насколько это реально ? Появилась вторая идея, данные заливаются в какие-то файлы, 1с каждые пол секунды проверяет на наличие новых, если есть начинает чтение, но хотелось бы послушать советов профессионалов, и максимально эффективный вариант. ( пользователи создают грубо говоря заказ, который в 1с распределяют передают исполнителям, исполнители закрывают )

----------


## avm3110

У вас какая-то каша :confused:




> Добрый день, озадачился интересным вопросом, есть 1с (1 лицензия на 1 пк), есть сервер 1с, есть база sql. Нужно реализовать возможность добавление данных пользователями с телефона


Ну-у-у... В чем проблема? Есть штатный механизм web-сервисов - девайте связку 1С предприятие + web-сервер и флаг в руки.




> не используя лицензию, официально


Так не бывает... "без лицензий" и "официально" :mad: Если официально, то только "с лицензиями". А если "без лицензий" - то это только  "не официально"




> Первое что пришло в голову это работа с базой напрямую, насколько это реально ?


Это вполне реально, но основные недостатки - меняется версия платформы и конфы - и структура БД меняется "без предупреждений".
И потом - "лазить напрямую в БД, это прямое нарушение лицензионного соглашения с 1С".




> пользователи создают грубо говоря заказ, который в 1с распределяют передают исполнителям, исполнители закрывают )


Хм-м-м.. типичный вариант использования 1Ски. И что тут "сверхнавороченного"? :confused:

----------

Sebastiun (07.09.2016)

----------


## Sebastiun

> У вас какая-то каша :confused:
> Хм-м-м.. типичный вариант использования 1Ски. И что тут "сверхнавороченного"? :confused:


Сверхнавороченное, то что нужно сделать официально, имея актуалную информацию по заказанным клиентам товаров, на данный момент. не используя лицензии вот и спрашиваю варианты.

----------


## Sebastiun

> Ну-у-у... В чем проблема? Есть штатный механизм web-сервисов - девайте связку 1С предприятие + web-сервер и флаг в руки.


Возможна ли актуализация информации? (на данный момент) и велика ли нагрузка *?

----------


## Sebastiun

> У вас какая-то каша :confused:"лазить напрямую в БД, это прямое нарушение лицензионного соглашения с 1С". :confused:


 Не знал, за инфу спс

----------


## Sebastiun

Кто то реализовывал? по такой схеме расскажите по подробнее ...

----------


## Sebastiun

тоже интересный вариант, и также если у когото есть инфо  по реализации с удовольствием бы послушал

----------


## avm3110

Может стоить купить книгу "от 1С" - "Технологии интеграции 1С Предприятие 8", почитать ее и затем уже задавать более конкретные вопросы? :confused:

----------


## corbin

чтоб без лицензий - нужен сторонний вебсервис, которому будет подключаться 1С и забирать данные

----------


## avm3110

> чтоб без лицензий - нужен сторонний вебсервис, которому будет подключаться 1С и забирать данные


если нет лицензий и 1Ска не ломанная, то она никуда не сможет ни подключиться, ни тем паче "забать"

----------


## Sebastiun

> если нет лицензий и 1Ска не ломанная, то она никуда не сможет ни подключиться, ни тем паче "забать"


Лицензия есть 1, а доступ допустим к заказам , заводить их может любой пользователь вот вся проблема

----------


## avm3110

> Лицензия есть 1, а доступ допустим к заказам , заводить их может любой пользователь вот вся проблема


Подождите, давайте различать вопросы лицензирования от вопросов "разграничения прав доступа" (кому можно только "смотреть", кому изменять, а кому ничего не показывать).

поэтому:
"Лицензия есть" - это про клиентские лицензии и/или  лицензия на сервер ?
"заводить их может любой пользователь вот вся проблема" - эту проблему решает штатный механизм RLS

----------


## Sebastiun

> Подождите, давайте различать вопросы лицензирования от вопросов "разграничения прав доступа" (кому можно только "смотреть", кому изменять, а кому ничего не показывать).
> 
> поэтому:
> "Лицензия есть" - это про клиентские лицензии и/или  лицензия на сервер ?
> "заводить их может любой пользователь вот вся проблема" - эту проблему решает штатный механизм RLS


Есть одна клиентская лицензия за ней сидит администратор, она постоянно занята, и есть море пользователей которые хотят в эту базу добавлять заказы , лицензия одна она занята, тоесть стандартными методами им данные в базу не внести, а информация должна быть моментально добавлена в базу, тоесть клиент допустим через веб сайт создает заказ, далее все улетает на веб сервер, далее 1с сама забирает с сервака этот заказ как только он появился и администратор его видит и сразу нажимает сменить статус после чего проводи , 1с сама отправляет а сервак , сервак клиенту и клиент видит смену статуса, ЗАМЕЧУ ВЕБ СЕРВИС НЕ НА БИТРИКСЕ !!!! Самописная php система, база данных которая на MYSQL, пока работает без 1с хотим присоединить 1с !

----------


## avm3110

Не-е-е.. "нИчЕ нИпонял" :confused:

"Есть одна клиентская лицензия за ней сидит администратор" - ну допустим, хотя пока не понятно зачем для "автоматического процесса нужно держать человека, который будет тупо смотреть в моник и жамкать мышку". :blush:

 "далее 1с сама забирает с сервака этот заказ *как только он появился*" - так не бывает :blush:

*А бывает так* - на 1Ске работает "фоновое задание", которое с заданной периодичностью (например 1 раз в минуту) обращается к веб-сервису и забирает из него данные. Создавая при этом например какой-либо документ, который в свою очередь проводится и двигает соответствующие регистры (сведений, накопления - в зависимости от задач).
А так же другое фоновое задание со своей периодичностью (например раз в 5 минут) передает данные на указанный веб-сервис о статусе и о другой информации.

Ну а третье фоновое задание собирает информацию о проблемах (например о невозможности провести документ или например о недоступности того или иного сервиса) и отправляет эти проблемы админу по мылу.

Ну типа так.... Да?

ПыСы... В таком виде вполне хватит 1-й клиентской лицензии и желательно все же работать в клиент-серверном варианте (а значит "кушать" еще и серверную лицензию 32-х или 64-х битку). Фоновые задания клиентских лицензий не используют

----------


## Sebastiun

> Не-е-е.. "нИчЕ нИпонял" :confused:
> 
> "Есть одна клиентская лицензия за ней сидит администратор" - ну допустим, хотя пока не понятно зачем для "автоматического процесса нужно держать человека, который будет тупо смотреть в моник и жамкать мышку". :blush:
> 
>  "далее 1с сама забирает с сервака этот заказ *как только он появился*" - так не бывает :blush:
> 
> *А бывает так* - на 1Ске работает "фоновое задание", которое с заданной периодичностью (например 1 раз в минуту) обращается к веб-сервису и забирает из него данные. Создавая при этом например какой-либо документ, который в свою очередь проводится и двигает соответствующие регистры (сведений, накопления - в зависимости от задач).
> А так же другое фоновое задание со своей периодичностью (например раз в 5 минут) передает данные на указанный веб-сервис о статусе и о другой информации.
> 
> ...


Спасибо за подробный ответ, но в этом и вопрос, что раз в минуту не актуально, а запускать более часто ресурсоемко. В этом и проблема, чтоб была какая-то интеграция базы , хотя работа с ней на прямую запрещена, а работа через веб интерфейс требует лицензию ... от сюда и проблемы ....

----------


## avm3110

> раз в минуту не актуально, а запускать более часто ресурсоемко.


Хм-м-м... Вы уверены, что человек сидящий 24 часа за монитором и "жамкающий мышь" сможет обеспечить более высокую оперативностьИ? :rolleyes:

И кстати, а кто сказал, что это будет "более ресурсоемко"? Как я понимаю обмен с веб-сервисом (что на получение, что на передачу) будет идти через XML, и если "дискрет"  будет меньше, то следовательно объем xml-файла будет меньше и следовательно нагрузка на его обработку будет меньше.

И 1Ске, чтобы самой общаться с веб-сервисом - никаких клиентских лицензий не нужно.

----------


## AndyPanda

В свое время было так - на планшете - самописная элементарная прога, которая с фтп-сервера забирает раз в 10 минут текстовый файлик, где наименование товара, остаток, цена и список подтвержденных заказов.
Это загружется в форму, где менеджер делает заказ. Он его отправляет туда-же на фтп-сервер. На фтп-сервере 1с-ка регламентное задание раз в минуту забирает файлы с заказами и проводит счет.Если счет проведен, то в новом файле остатков появится подтвержденный заказ менеджера - он может идти дальше.Если заказ не подтвержден, то он смотрит в остатки - чего не хватает и исправляет...ну и по-новой...Вроде сносно работало...официально и без лишних лицензий!

----------


## Crhis1981

Народ был ряд ошибок в сфере 1С, искал надежного программиста, знакомые посоветовали Александра, так как сотрудничали с ним, ощутимая помощь за адекватные деньги. http://www.prog-msk.ru/

----------

